# wheel options for 64 deville convertible



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I am trying to decide what I want to do. Im thinking 14" supremes, on a wide white, but im really not sure. what is the difference between standard and reversed? and what size would i need for front anb back.

post photos of 64 caddies if you could.

thanks,
mike


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i dont think reversed wheels fint on those,heres some rod style caddys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 20 2008, 11:24 PM~10464532
> *I am trying to decide what I want to do. Im thinking 14" supremes, on a wide white, but im really not sure. what is the difference between standard and reversed? and what size would i need for front anb back.
> 
> post photos of 64 caddies if you could.
> ...



the difference is the dish. Standards have the spokes moved further out and less dish. The reversed have the spokes moved to the back of the wheels and have more dish. 

DEFFENTLY DON"T DO STANDARDS!


----------



## vandale (May 23, 2007)

This is where we are getting confused. I am also looking furiously for a set of wheels but cannot get a simple answer.

I have been told to use standard ofset wheels on the 64-68 cadi as the reverse offset hit the rear guards and spats.

Does anyone here actually know what the exact minimum and maximum size these cars will fit.

Seems like alot of opinions but no facts.

Cheers


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

you will have to run 14x7 rev in the frt ...to clear the brakes and 14x7 std in the rear to clear the skirts .....trust me ....to get reverse on the rear you would have to shorten/change the rear axle 
hope this info helps


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

14x6 will clear(it's still close) the rear if you modify the latch system on the skirt.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandale_@Apr 21 2008, 01:41 AM~10464737
> *This is where we are getting confused. I am also looking furiously for a set of wheels but cannot get a simple answer.
> 
> I have been told to use standard ofset wheels on the 64-68 cadi as the reverse offset hit the rear guards and spats.
> ...


1959-1970 Caddy's (Except 1967-1970 El Dorado) use a RWD offset (+15mm to +20mm) You can fit up to a 22" wheel on these cars with no modification... 24's in the rear with no modification either. Remember wire wheels have a much lower offset and will rub in the rear...

Here is my '63 Coupe De Ville on 22X9.5's










Click here for more Caddy's *Cadillac Kings Car Club* website. :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

gorgeous car envious!! any mods to the trunk/wheel wells to fit those big wheels and go that low?

thanks to everyone for the advice! i think i wil order the 14x7 for the front and 14x6 for the rear and modify my skirt latch!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 21 2008, 01:10 PM~10466966
> *gorgeous car envious!! any mods to the trunk/wheel wells to fit those big wheels and go that low?
> 
> thanks to everyone for the advice! i think i wil order the 14x7 for the front and 14x6 for the rear and modify my skirt latch!
> *


No mod's... direct bolt on


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 10:42 AM~10466363
> *1959-1970 Caddy's (Except 1967-1970 El Dorado) use a RWD offset (+15mm to +20mm) You can fit up to a 22" wheel on these cars with no modification... 24's in the rear with no modification either. Remember wire wheels have a much lower offset and will rub in the rear...
> 
> Here is my '63 Coupe De Ville on 22X9.5's
> ...


so your telling me i could not run 24" wires with 30 series tires on my 63 lac with out some modification?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 22 2008, 12:37 AM~10472812
> *so your telling me i could not run 24" wires with 30 series tires on my 63 lac with out some modification?
> *


With the right offset and tire size you can run 24's in the rear of these Caddy's with no mods and be able to lay on bags...
trust me we've done it before :yes: 

You can also run 24's in the front but you won't be able to steer very well unless you have adjustable suspension and fully locked up the front.
Just stay within the offsets I posted above


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 22 2008, 12:25 PM~10476608
> *With the right offset and tire size you can run 24's in the rear of these Caddy's with no mods and be able to lay on bags...
> trust me we've done it before  :yes:
> 
> ...


When you say it will have trouble steering what exactly with?Turning?This is the route i really want to go with the 24's the suspension is all stock


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 22 2008, 09:02 PM~10480511
> *When you say it will have trouble steering what exactly with?Turning?This is the route i really want to go with the 24's the suspension is all stock
> *


63 & 64 Caddy's have a low cut front wheel opening (fender) and you will not be able to turn much without rubbing in the front (top lip of fender opening)... I mean very littile turning :yessad: 

If you have bags or hydros you can lift the front to a point high enough to where the front wheels clear so you can make a turn without rubbing.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 23 2008, 12:11 AM~10482706
> *63 & 64 Caddy's have a low cut front wheel opening (fender) and you will not be able to turn much without rubbing in the front (top lip of fender opening)... I mean very littile turning    :yessad:
> 
> If you have bags or hydros you can lift the front to a point high enough to where the front wheels clear so you can make a turn without rubbing.
> *


yea that sucks i really wanted to roll the 24's on my 63 lac.So on yours (you have air ride?)can you turn with the car all the way down with the 22's?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 23 2008, 09:52 AM~10484175
> *yea that sucks i really wanted to roll the 24's on my 63 lac.So on yours (you have air ride?)can you turn with the car all the way down with the 22's?
> *


I can turn enough to drive comfortably and go in and out of parking spaces but I cannot make u-turns in one complete turn unless I air it up... I usually just take two trys at a u-turn :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 21 2008, 10:47 AM~10465497
> *14x6 will clear(it's still close) the rear if you modify the latch system on the skirt.
> *


CAN YOU SHOW HOW THIS IS DONE


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I'll get pix of what i did on my 61,it's a little ghetto but it works really well.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 23 2008, 07:30 PM~10488754
> *I'll get pix of what i did on my 61,it's a little ghetto but it works really well.
> *


it would be much appretiated. i just ordered my supremes, so now i gotta figure out how to mod these skirts


----------



## vandale (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## CaddyKing916 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello, I know this is an old post but hoping someone can give me a solid answer...Will 14x6 reverse Daytons fit behind a 1964 Cadillac deVille rear skirt without modification? Thank you!


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

CaddyKing916 said:


> Hello, I know this is an old post but hoping someone can give me a solid answer...Will 14x6 reverse Daytons fit behind a 1964 Cadillac deVille rear skirt without modification? Thank you!


yes14x6 Real Daytons will clear the skirts if your trailing arm bushings are not worn but if you want to put 13x7's on your 64 CDV you have to swap out the rear axel and the front spindles with one from a 77-79 and it will clear 13x7 but you still have to grind the front calipers. some one from Majestics did the 77-79 swap with there 64 cadillac coupe deville back in '03


----------



## CaddyKing916 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank you! 14x6 reverse real daytons right? Would you know a reliable place to order real daytons?


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

yes 14x6 Real Daytons. get the 72 spoke crossed laced ones they look so badass on 60's cadillacs. buy them straight from dayton wire wheels(google there number) dont buy them from a 3rd party because they will mark up there shit double the cost..... dayton wire wheel build/delivery time is 3 weeks from build to deliver with a warranty as of Dec 2021


----------



## CaddyKing916 (Dec 21, 2021)

Okay sweet! Thank you for your help!! 👌


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

even 14x7 front and 14x6 rear tru-spokes look sick as fuck on them rags!! cross laced 72 spoke 14x7/14x6 daytons would look even better in my opinion.


----------



## CaddyKing916 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tru-spoke told me I had to go standards in the rear. But yeah, ill definitely keep 7s in front and go 6s in back. What other brands will fit?


----------



## CakitaStylePito (Aug 27, 2021)

CaddyKing916 said:


> Tru-spoke told me I had to go standards in the rear. But yeah, ill definitely keep 7s in front and go 6s in back. What other brands will fit?


dont always believe what people say some of the guys that work there are not lowrider guys only hot rodders. they also told che pereyra on here( from diamond bar)that he couldnt put 13x7s on a 76 cadillac coupe deville cuz they wouldnt fit but boy did he prove them wrong,che's shit was in lowrider magazine with some 13x7 tru spokes and 5.20's.
gboyz wire wheels can retrue any knock off wire wheel with the same off set as the early 90's og dayton wire wheels you just have to tell them.its not cheap either($160 a wheel plus you have to ship if your not local) they did my 4-72 spoke 13x7 china's i have on my 79'cadi weekend banger


----------



## CaddyKing916 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks bro!


----------

